# Can I use a timer with the Current Satellite?



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

I read somewhere here that the Current Satellite Plus Freshwater LED+ cannot be used with a timer. Is this so? Or, if it CAN be used with a timer, does it default to the last type of light selected? As I understand it, this can only be turned on by the remote. (?). I saw there was a special single-ramp timer just for these, but kind of pricey.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Dimmer maybe not, timer should be fine. I use timers on my LEDs.


----------



## miller9951 (Oct 14, 2009)

I just purchased this light and I LOVE IT. I have been using it with my old style timer for now and it has been working great. Everyday it runs the same light show that it ended with the day before. I have been told by Current USA that this week they are shipping out their new Dual Ramp Timer. Which will allow you to preprogram two different light shows so you can have a day time show and a night time show. I cant wait to get mine. Click here for more information.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

Read the very bottom of this link. Yes, this is the single ramp timer.

Glitchy Single Ramp Timer [Archive] - The Planted Tank Forum

Question - to use the dual ramp, doesn't your fixture need to have seperate cables for each set of lights? Meaning one cable for blue and one for white? So the Satellites would not work any differently than with a single ramp. You could use Two Satellites though with a dual ramp timer.
Let us hope for a new improved single ramp or new improved Satellite!


----------

